# Chainsaw help



## Navyman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm trying to get a mccullough mini mac 160s chainsaw started. It started when i poured fuel in the carb so i know it's getting spark. I have the air filter off and can see in the carb when i pull the throttle but i don't see any fuel in there. seems like it's not getting gas. Should i use sea-foam to try to clean up any gumming? :huh:


----------



## Navyman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

any chainsaw experts out there?


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

You probably got slow replies because not enough information was given. It would be helpful to give a short history of use and storage.
I would remove the fuel line from the carb. and check for flow from line. If you have fuel flow, the carb. most likely needs cleaning.
When disassembling the carb., there should be two adjustment screws with springs. Screw them in until they are lightly bottomed out and note how many turns they were moved. Remove them and when assembling put back in the same position.
Many times, a person starts adjusting the carburetor and it is so out of whack they have to have help to get adjustment close.


----------



## Navyman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Not sure how much it was used..a friend just gave it to me to look at. There are no external hoses it looks like it needs to come apart to get at anything. I was trying to avoid that. I heard about seafoam but never used it. Is it possible to dissolve the gumed up gas with just some of the correct spray?


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

Seafoam is a good product but it is not a miracle fix all:no:
Since very little is known about the saw, I would take the action I suggested. These carbs. are not complicated just small and sometimes difficult to remove because of the machines compactivity. I have cleaned many and reused the diaphrams and gaskets. Sometimes you must use a razor edge to gently unstick these items without damaging them. If possible, you would be better off to purchase an inexpensive repair kit that is referenced to your carb. name and number.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*Saw Help*

Giles has given you some very good information.If you would stll like to pursue more information I suggest you try a fantastic site geared toward Arborists and the tools they use,one being chainsaws.There is a heap of very knowledgeable saw people on there.You would be best to place your post in the Chainsaw Forum, here is the site.I go by the name petesoldsaw on there
http://arboristsite.com/
scarrylarry


----------

